
Master Class in Systemic Racism: Learn to Identify Power Maintaining System - really593
https://sharpiecomesinallcolors.substack.com/p/master-class-in-systemic-racism
======
really593
Master Class in Systemic Racism : Learn to identify powerful people
maintaining system

Case Study: US Democratic Senator Richard (Dick) Durbin

